# aus xsd Java Klassen generieren



## blurry333 (22. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine xsd Datei und möchte daraus Java Klassen generieren. Das ganze mit jaxb. Ich bekomme jedes Mal diesen blöden Fehler und weiß nicht warum

java.lang.Exception: parsing a schema...[ERROR] Property "Value" is already defined. Use <jaxbroperty> to resolve this conflict.


Was bedeutet das ? Was muss ich machen ? Ich hab im Internet schon gelesen dass wohl irgendein Value schon mit dem Namen existiert. Aber das kuriose es wird mir nicht mal gesagt was genau schon existiert . Es kommt nur dieser allgemeine Fehler.


----------



## blurry333 (22. Okt 2013)

z.B. meckert er hier

 <xs:attribute type="xs:string" name="name" use="optional"/>
 <xs:attribute type="xs:byte" name="value" use="optional"/>


----------



## blurry333 (22. Okt 2013)

kennt sich keiner aus ?


----------



## fastjack (23. Okt 2013)

Poste doch mal Deine XSD. Auf jeden Fall ist value mehrfach definiert.


----------

